# spider web hanging methods



## Stochey

Hey... what is the best way to hang spider web?

I don't want to use tacs because I don't want them to end up on the floor. I've been using nails... I don't really have much to hook it on and it's going to be covering my living room walls and ceilling. 

How do you hang it?

Any suggestions in general?


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I don't do too much webbing on the inside, but what I do use goes on tiny finishing nails and I smack them into a hook shape with the hammer so they hold the web better. 

One of the things that gets a webby effect without having to stretch it all over is cheesecloth. I get the fine weave, shred it up and have lots of strings and then drape it over things - curtain rods, from light fixtures, in doorways and nails hold that stuff with no problems. It works pretty well in low light.


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios

try shallow (1/4 inch or 3/8 inch) staples from an electric staple gun [Usually a $9-$19 investment that is worth having around the house anyways.] 

A regular heavy duty office stapler would work depending on the material you're stapling into: for that I suggest hitting the stapler with a rubber hammer to save your hands. I usually put a layer of clear tape on the web directly under where I intend to staple (to help with tension/undesired ripping) and trim off undesired excess tape with scissors.

The nice thing about using staples is that they're usually fairly easy to remove and offer better holding power than a nail head- and if some should pop out- they're usually small enough and deformed so no one ends up really hurting themselves if they should step on it. 

Hope this was helpful!


----------



## Haunty

Use velcro dots to hang cobwebs & shredded cheese cloth.
The adhesive on the velcro doesn't leave any residue or marks. For cobwebs you can use the prong side or have the adhesive side to hang them from. Remember to stretch the webbing thin to evenly space it out.

For hanging cheese cloth use half of the adhesive side of the dot for the surface, & the other half for the cheese cloth. It will hold either up without any problems. Don't forget to hang spider webbing from hanging chandeliers, ceiling fans, over & around mirrors, etc.


----------



## MHooch

I've had great success with velcro dots....they are the bomb!! No holes and no problems removing them when you're done. They really hold and allow you to stretch the webbing very thin.


----------



## CrImSoNtOuCh

I was just thinking about this the other day in hanging some webbing in my living room . Im off to go buy some velcro dots .


----------



## BevAnn

ok, this is a great ? cuz I gotta hang a ton of it in my witches kitchen.

Let me get this straight....you put one side of the velcro dot on the ceiling....you put a corner of the web on the dot, then put the other side on, and push the velcro together?? And it holds?? huh. Never woulda thought of that! Can you get those in white I take it?

Heading to Dollar Tree at lunch...I bet they have velcro there!

Thanks AGAIN for the helpful tip guys!!


----------



## Haunty

I've only seen them in black or white.


----------



## Stochey

I sorta used a combination of all things mentioned here, I did my entire living room in black and white spider web and it looks really good! Thanks for the help!

Now if I could only get my big hairy spider's eyes to glow... it's the 8 foot one from Spirit.... and the eyes are red but I really want them to glow!

I might need to post another thread about that but any ideas?


----------



## NewbieHaunter

Velcro dots!!! ***BRILLIANT*** you people are amazing!! I love this group!!


----------



## dippedstix

BevAnn said:


> ok, this is a great ? cuz I gotta hang a ton of it in my witches kitchen.
> 
> Let me get this straight....you put one side of the velcro dot on the ceiling....you put a corner of the web on the dot, then put the other side on, and push the velcro together?? And it holds?? huh. Never woulda thought of that! Can you get those in white I take it?
> 
> Heading to Dollar Tree at lunch...I bet they have velcro there!
> 
> Thanks AGAIN for the helpful tip guys!!


I'm clueless...still can't picture this technique in my head. maybe Im just tired. I have lots of webs to hang though so I need to figure it out. Did you find velcro at dollar tree? Wonder if sticky tack would work?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I am kind of clueless on it too. Let me reask it... You put a piece of the velcro on the ceiling, then the spiderweb on it. Then on top of the spiderweb the other piece of velcro? Wouldn't that fall off? How does it stay?


----------



## Haunty

lol. The technique involves stretching the webbing as you go, to hang it from the next dot. The webs don't weigh anything so, the velcro holds it up without a problem. The prongs of the velcro dot hold the webbing in place, otherwise you can still use the half & half underside technique. 

As far as making the spider's eyes glow... 
it's a simple matter of soldering leds (your color choice & size of led) to a resistor & a 9 volt battery clip & mounting it to the spider's eyes.

If you want the eyes to flicker then solder 1 blinking led to 2 non-blinking leds, resistor, & battery clip. If you solder 2 blinking leds together they flash opposite of each other.
The reason I use 9 volt battery clips are that they are cheaper & less bulky then a AA battery pack.


----------



## clyparkr

Wow thanks for the tip. At walmart now buying velcro dots!!


----------

